# Water dragons



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

so the other day i went to petsmart to get my new tank. i ended up getting a gift card for my friend and a stand to hold the tank. as my dad and me are standing in line for the register i decided to go over and check out the amphibians and other reptiles. i saw one water dragon and i thought it be so cool to have instead of putting fish in the tank. so after buying the tank and putting the stand together, i decided to look up water dragons on the internet and see what there requirements are. i couldnt find much so my questions are:

1. Are water dragons aquatic reptiles or do they need just land?

2. If i end up getting one what are any suggestions for feeding them 

3. Do they need any special requirements?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Are you sure you couldnt find much? Try looking up chinese water dragon,_Physignathus cocincinus_. Information shouldnt be hard to find, they arent all that uncommon.


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

The only things I know about them, is they do need a "clean" source of water that they can at time fully submerge themselves in. I also know that they need to not be fed super worms as is a common thought of normal reptile ownership... meal worms and crickets....

I don't know of any good site though, my friend just got one with his gf, and they have gone through some learning curves, but really love the dragon, and I guess they live 10+ years....


----------



## alpharalpha (Jan 15, 2009)

I've had a couple and they will need a large enclosure when grown or probably will rub their snouts raw on the glass. 6'tallx4ftlongx2ftdeep is what I had and that's what is suggested. They are pretty active adults and like to climb high up and also to be able to get in some water. They are really nice.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

6 foot tall? that seems rather rediculous to me... but then again ive never kept them...


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Water Dragons get pretty big, they're like iguanas which need big habitats. Also, water dragons are primarily insectivores, so they get fed things like crickets, meal worms, and field plankton. Water Dragons need a moving water source that they can drink from, and also fully submerge themselves in. A plastic Kitty litter tub works well for this. Also, since it is a reptile, it will need a heat lamp and daily misting of the habitat to keep the humidity up.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

so say you want to turn a fiash tank into a reptile tank with a water dragon in it. What is the minimum tank size for one of these reptiles. all suggestions and comments are welcome


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

An adult Water Dragon should be kept in no smaller than a 55g tank.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

so how long is the bottom. Also what is the area of the bottom face that would ideally be set for an adult WD. Also do you know if there any special tanks designed for these reptiles. and what would the price be for all the components minus the cost of the WD itself. That would include, gravel, decor, heater, filter, and anything else needed? thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

also when i was trying to find information on WDs i found that as adults that they should be feed baby (naked) mice. Does anyone know if that is true? if it is then is there anyway i can substitute it with another meat source because there is no way my parents will let me feed any animal rats. I am not even sure about crickets but that is probably there limits. So is there a substitute for mice if that is a needed source of food. Thanks for any info that is given


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello StripeAndFins,

To properly house a Water Dragon, you will need an enclosure at least 6-7 feet long,

3 feet deep and 5-6 feet high. This applies to adult one dragon only, will have to adjust 

for multiple dragons.

You will also have to provide proper heat ranges & sources, proper lighting, a proper 

water area, proper humidity- live plants will help & proper substrate.

I do not recommend using a "fish Tank" as a starter for housing, Better in the long run

to provide a proper enclosure at the beginning. 


WFF


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

so what type of tank/cage should i use to house one. and ho much water do they need along with the land. should i split it half-and-half. or 2/3s land and 1/3 water or vice-versa. Does anyone here have one or has had one. there comments would help the most coming from someone with actual experience. Thanks


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

StripesAndFins,

Yes, I have the experience, having kept several types of Water Dragons and Green 
Iguanas for many years, in addition to housing, caring for and rehoming both 
(rescues) working with our local vet.

Good luck to you in your new venture, if you decide this is what you want to do.

WFF


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

WFF~

i would like to house a water dragon but as you can see from the posts before, i know nothing. that is why i have posted this post. i would very much like to have a water dragon but there is still tons of stuff that i dont know. For example, how frequent do you mist the tank, how often do you change the water and do you change the water at all, what should i be feeding them other than worms and crickets. what is the amount of water needed to have a WD in the tank/cage, etc. so if you could any iformation it would be greatly appreciated. thank you


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

this doesnt just reffer to WFF. If anyone knows the answer to these questions feel free to answer them. Thank you


----------



## alpharalpha (Jan 15, 2009)

Basically, just put a water bowl in like a cat litter box. I like a casserole dish as they will defacate in there and they are easy to empty daily. Add a live food source and provide something to climb up. They are easy. Just have a uvb light where they bask or take them outside often. I taught mine to eat freeze dried crickets young it will save you a lot of hassle. Good luck to you.


----------



## alpharalpha (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh yeah, and you can buy worms at walmart. They love those.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

so what type of cage should i get. I was thinking of turning my 29gal into a tank for these but they get pretty big. And how much water and land do they need


----------



## alpharalpha (Jan 15, 2009)

A lot of people use cat litter boxes for the water bowl so about that size will do--around 1'x1' min'.

Maybe, you could build a second level above the 29 gallon so it could climb up there. I know that's an option sometimes. Just make sure it has a good uvb light and a basking light.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

do you have any suggestions for where i could get one and what tank/cage i should get. if you can, please a post a link to any items. Thanks


----------



## alpharalpha (Jan 15, 2009)

If you haven't bought anything yet I'd try to find someone on craigslist or ebay selling a complete setup for a reptile. Since they need high humidity try to get one that is totally enclosed and not mesh/screen. Good luck!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I'll try to find the link i've used when I get the time...

But emphasis on "moving" water. Stagnant water can eventually lead to many disease not worth getting into. My old one would get sores, "gout," etc. before revamping the tank for it's needs.
I treated mine somewhat like an iguana, since my family used to breed them, and they seem similar in certain ways. Though, like said, they're more carnivorous, but I wouldn't feed frozen mice or the like too much. Maybe once a month or less. I also provided mine fresh fruit at least twice weekly.
Another thing to be sure of, is to basically give them attention. Like iguanas, they act like a dog, and can suffer if in a highly busy area, or an area with no activity. After a move, mine eventually became "depressed" and wouldn't even eat or go near the water.
Get them used to being handled at a young age, and make sure you pick a good one out in the first place. Petco isn't the best route, but that's where mine was bought, and it lived for years afterwards.
A 55 gallon, or even better, a 75 gallon BREEDER style tank can work as a grow-out. After that, a home-built tank would be best. I had a tank lined up, that housed a full-grown iguana, that had open air venting, wood frame, and plexi-glass sides. It wasn't cheap, and eventually the sides do need to be replaced after a few years (warping due to constant water hitting it, heat lamps and uva/uvb bulbs and the like).

You should be able to find a lot of information out there, but if not, also look up basic care on iguanas and basilisks. IMHO they're almost like a combo of the two... and remember, they can get very large if taken care of properly, and will require an enormous tank. It's not cheap either.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Unless you are really hung on the amphibianish of the water dragon may i suggest a Bearded Dragon?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I was thinking about it. Do they have any needs that i should know of?

Thanks in advance


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

My Baby :razz:

WFF


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

is this a bearded dragon? Because it doesnt look like the lizard from the Window.

BTW: no matter what it is, i love it 

Thanks in advance


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello SAF,

Yes, this a a Bearded Dragon.

Here is Mojo in almost full color,











WFF


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

BDs are so cool... i think ... technically i havn't ever even seen one, because my mom said no bds or bps (bearded dragons or ball pythons) but have done TONS of research, they, like anyting else have there needs. i'm 5 hours away from my home comp or i would give you some links to info


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Arizona= as many free bearded dragons as your heart may desire. They are everywhere. It is fun to watch them do push ups when it is hot LOL.


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

I think its soo funny the way people only use the most common "common" name when refering to an animal... since there could be several different species of animal with the same common name... some might be completely different... which is why when ever I use an animals common name I try to use the one which best describes the animal. Because the fact is the variations between differnt species might mean they have vary different needs in regards to care.

I assume that this is not the type of water dragon you were looking at getting even though I believe you can have them as pets. Its an Australian Eastern Water dragon and they live wild in the area around here:









We also get this type of bearded dragon. Australian Eastern Bearded dragon.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

itwuzhere said:


> i ... have done TONS of research,


Same here. Mom won't let me get a beardie, but I am obssesed with them. In fact, my username is a flip on bearded dragon, and I have who knows how many books about them. I have seen quite a few up close and personal too. 

If you want to get a beardie Stripes, they require an eqivelent of a 75g tank. Don't know if you have room for this or not, but I thought I'd let you know.


----------



## fishfreak08 (Apr 12, 2010)

I've had a water dragon for 2-3 years now, and I find her easy to take care of....by providing her with clean water to swim and do her business in, and feed her a good diet every couple or few days....a very important part for her shedding would be to make sure u have a source of humidity for her. It is important for her when she sheds, also make sure you have good lighting for her, making sure u have one that gives off vitamin D if not she will get metabolic bone disease, I've lost one to that and b/c I housed it with my older one....they are very territorial....but you should be able to find all kinds of useful information on the web about water dragons....good luck and enjoy! They are quite the personable little lizards, I would prefer one of them over iguanas any day!


----------



## gcollin (Apr 11, 2010)

StripesAndFins said:


> so what type of cage should i get. I was thinking of turning my 29gal into a tank for these but they get pretty big. And how much water and land do they need


29g would never do it for them, you see them in like a 35g at the pet store, that is because the pet stores is hoping they will get adopted before they get to big. i have kept a few species of tropical reptile, so i will try to help as much as i can. you should mist the tank about 4-6 times a day and use a real mister don't just spray water all of the place using like a squirt gun. if i am correct they can be fed night crawlers, night crawlers are easy to feed but for a big reptile like that you need a lot of them, that is if they can be fed them at all.
keep a CLEAN water source at all times, something they can fully submerge themselves in, like everybody else said. and they will definitely need something to climb on. and one last thing you might was a lock for the lid.

(when i first saw this thread i thought you were talking about sea dragons)


----------



## gcollin (Apr 11, 2010)

StripesAndFins said:


> I was thinking about it. Do they have any needs that i should know of?
> 
> Thanks in advance


bearded dragons don't get as big, right?


----------



## gcollin (Apr 11, 2010)

lol i love these kinds of posts.


----------



## fishfreak08 (Apr 12, 2010)

gcollin said:


> 29g would never do it for them, you see them in like a 35g at the pet store, that is because the pet stores is hoping they will get adopted before they get to big. i have kept a few species of tropical reptile, so i will try to help as much as i can. you should mist the tank about 4-6 times a day and use a real mister don't just spray water all of the place using like a squirt gun. if i am correct they can be fed night crawlers, night crawlers are easy to feed but for a big reptile like that you need a lot of them, that is if they can be fed them at all.
> keep a CLEAN water source at all times, something they can fully submerge themselves in, like everybody else said. and they will definitely need something to climb on. and one last thing you might was a lock for the lid.
> 
> (when i first saw this thread i thought you were talking about sea dragons)


Even a 35 g wouldn't do it for them....they need alot of room to grow, more height than width, so they can climb. I kept mine in a 55g tank at first, but then built a custom box, which doesn't cost that much to build, and she seems soo much happier in it. It is 4ft tall x 4x 4. She is doing much better in it than the tank, I also keep a lizard humidifier so she has plenty of moisture in the air. I've learned alot on my own about these lizards, oh yeah and make sure they have the correct lighting, it might result in metabolic bone disease from not getting enough calcium in their diet!!!


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

We used to breed bearded dragons, and we had ours in a 280 gallon reptarium, they LOVED it. We had a small pond with a running waterfall, tons of driftwood pearches. I miss having bearded dragons. We couldn't sell the babies though, and they add up fast!!! They require a large area, especially if you have more than one male they will fight as they grow to be dominant.


----------



## Jerabu (Jan 14, 2010)

alpharalpha said:


> I've had a couple and they will need a large enclosure when grown or probably will rub their snouts raw on the glass. 6'tallx4ftlongx2ftdeep is what I had and that's what is suggested. They are pretty active adults and like to climb high up and also to be able to get in some water. They are really nice.


Chinese Water Dragons do need a 6x4x2 because they are arboreal - which means they like to climb. The really do need the height. In the wild, they tend to climb trees over and near water sources where they can make a quick escape if they need to.

Mine is just lazy - instead of putting the work into climbing down, she'll just jump into her pool.

Her cage is 7 feet tall. Footprint is 3x4. She measures a whopping 22 inches snout tip to tail tip, and uses every inch of that space. 

Water Dragons really do not to well in aquariums - mostly because you seldom find aquariums of suitable size.


----------

